# How do I combo to land a muay thai kick?



## ZockerSWAT

What combination do I use to land a round kick to the chest  in muay thai?
Today my Training was sadly canceld because technicians were fixing something,
but tomorrow I gonna go train again.
Because I need to use the bus to get to the Muay Thai Gym, I have about an hour of 
free training before we start the lesson with the others.
There are multiple punching bags so I thought I could try to learn a combination to land a kick.
I know using a single kick without anything added is easily blocked / dodgeable , but I dont know
what I use before I use my kick. Many people told me just to kick the bag and I get more flexible as well.
I wanna try to use body kicks / low kicks with combinations and in a few weeks I gonna try high kicks 
on the bags as well. I want to go into a tournament, but if I want to do that, I need to use the 
free training time, that I am given,... instead of just sitting and waiting an hour till the lesson starts.


----------



## Martial D

I find round kicks flow most naturally off the 2. Rear round if he is retreating or circling towards your back hand, or front round if he is advancing or circling towards your lead hand.

That's just me though, there are many setups for it.


----------



## ZockerSWAT

Martial D said:


> I find round kicks flow most naturally off the 2. Rear round if he is retreating or circling towards your back hand, or front round if he is advancing or circling towards your lead hand.
> 
> That's just me though, there are many setups for it.



Would a simple one two round kick be enough? Or do I need more than a one two? Just the most basic setups you can think of. I am not training for more than a week so I dont excpect myself doing anything advanced yet


----------



## Martial D

Yes. 1,2,9 and 1,2,10 are both very common and effective.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

If you're still new, it might be better just to practice your kicks, and experiment with combinations. It'll do more for you if you can actually feel what strikes flow into each other and what don't, and once you learn that knowledge you'll never have the chance to experiment with a fully open mind again.


----------



## ZockerSWAT

Martial D said:


> Yes. 1,2,9 and 1,2,10 are both very common and effective.



Ok now, what is a 1,2,9 and a 1,2,10.
I am in a group of people who are doibg muay thai for a month at least and I am trying to catch up. I joinded yesterday. My partners told me, that my punches where good, but I cant practice a kick against my partner. Dont have much control. So can you explain those numbers for me?


----------



## ZockerSWAT

kempodisciple said:


> If you're still new, it might be better just to practice your kicks, and experiment with combinations. It'll do more for you if you can actually feel what strikes flow into each other and what don't, and once you learn that knowledge you'll never have the chance to experiment with a fully open mind again.



I dont know much to be honest. Like I said, I joined yesterday. I can do uppercuts, Jabs, Cross',  low kicks, round kick to the torso.
I had to learn that in a day. And it would be helpful if you guys could try to give me one or two combination(s), and i could record them and show it to you guys and get some feedback. I think I need to know theese basic moves before I can do anything.

 I dont really get the "flow" part yet. But maybe if I can do some basic combinations, I could develop my own or experiment like you suggested. And I am interested to experiment with combinations, I just need a little push.


----------



## Headhunter

ZockerSWAT said:


> I dont know much to be honest. Like I said, I joined yesterday. I can do uppercuts, Jabs, Cross',  low kicks, round kick to the torso.
> I had to learn that in a day. And it would be helpful if you guys could try to give me one or two combination(s), and i could record them and show it to you guys and get some feedback. I think I need to know theese basic moves before I can do anything.
> 
> I dont really get the "flow" part yet. But maybe if I can do some basic combinations, I could develop my own or experiment like you suggested. And I am interested to experiment with combinations, I just need a little push.


Then you don't really need to be asking these questions and honestly any answer we give may not be any use to you. Everyone has their strengths and weaknesses no 2 people have the same favourite moves. You've got to learn it yourself through hard work and practice. There's no quick fix


----------



## Headhunter

ZockerSWAT said:


> Ok now, what is a 1,2,9 and a 1,2,10.
> I am in a group of people who are doibg muay thai for a month at least and I am trying to catch up. I joinded yesterday. My partners told me, that my punches where good, but I cant practice a kick against my partner. Dont have much control. So can you explain those numbers for me?


You don't need to catch up its not a race


----------



## Tony Dismukes

ZockerSWAT said:


> Ok now, what is a 1,2,9 and a 1,2,10.
> I am in a group of people who are doibg muay thai for a month at least and I am trying to catch up. I joinded yesterday. My partners told me, that my punches where good, but I cant practice a kick against my partner. Dont have much control. So can you explain those numbers for me?


1 would mean a jab, 2 would mean a cross. I’m not used to using numbers for kicks, but in this context I think he’s using 9 for a left round kick and 10 for a right round kick.


----------



## Flying Crane

ZockerSWAT said:


> I dont know much to be honest. Like I said, I joined yesterday. I can do uppercuts, Jabs, Cross',  low kicks, round kick to the torso.
> I had to learn that in a day. And it would be helpful if you guys could try to give me one or two combination(s), and i could record them and show it to you guys and get some feedback. I think I need to know theese basic moves before I can do anything.
> 
> I dont really get the "flow" part yet. But maybe if I can do some basic combinations, I could develop my own or experiment like you suggested. And I am interested to experiment with combinations, I just need a little push.


There is no reason to be in a hurry.  You literally just started.  Yesterday.

Do what your instructors tell you and show you.  You are not ready for any of what you are asking about here on the internet. You need to focus on your basics until they are strong and fluid. Your instructors will guide you as you become ready for more.


----------



## ZockerSWAT

Headhunter said:


> You don't need to catch up its not a race



Its not a race, but I need to catch up. We are doing partner work and my partner may not be able to grow if his partner is a newbie.
I am not saying catch up to be the best, I am saying catch up so everyone can grow.


----------



## ZockerSWAT

Flying Crane said:


> There is no reason to be in a hurry.  You literally just started.  Yesterday.
> 
> Do what your instructors tell you and show you.  You are not ready for any of what you are asking about here on the internet. You need to focus on your basics until they are strong and fluid. Your instructors will guide you as you become ready for more.




I am already doing some kind of combination with a partner. All I basicly asked was just for the names. Because most of the numbers dont mean anyrhing in my eyes. I just see what everyone else does and tag along.
But I wanna knoe what I am actually doing


----------



## Dirty Dog

There is no such combo. If you're doing the same combo, you might as well just throw a single kick. Because you're every bit as predictable, and it's every bit as easy to dodge/block. And even easier to interrupt, create a lovely opening, and give you a smack.


----------



## Martial D

ZockerSWAT said:


> I am already doing some kind of combination with a partner. All I basicly asked was just for the names. Because most of the numbers dont mean anyrhing in my eyes. I just see what everyone else does and tag along.
> But I wanna knoe what I am actually doing


1,2,9 and 1,2,10 are jab cross front round kick and jab cross rear round kick, respectively. The number system for strikes is super common in Mui Thai and MMA. You'll get used to it.


----------



## ZockerSWAT

Martial D said:


> 1,2,9 and 1,2,10 are jab cross front round kick and jab cross rear round kick, respectively. The number system for strikes is super common in Mui Thai and MMA. You'll get used to it.



Hmm.. Then it seems like ´what I did was a 1,2,10.
I havent done much front leg kicking. If any


----------



## Martial D

ZockerSWAT said:


> Hmm.. Then it seems like ´what I did was a 1,2,10.
> I havent done much front leg kicking. If any


That's pretty normal. Pretty soon those basic combos will be as easy and natural as walking to the mailbox.

All the best in your training.


----------



## Flying Crane

ZockerSWAT said:


> I am already doing some kind of combination with a partner. All I basicly asked was just for the names. Because most of the numbers dont mean anyrhing in my eyes. I just see what everyone else does and tag along.
> But I wanna knoe what I am actually doing


Good questions to ask your instructor.


----------



## Danny T

In Dutch style the Jab-Rear Straight-Rear chopping kick to the upper leg is very popular.
We do a lot of 4 count drills:
Front leg kick-Rear Straight-Hook-Rear leg kick
Rear leg kick-Hook-Straight-Front leg kick (can be a switch kick)
Jab-Rear Straight-Front leg kick-Rear leg kick
Rear Straight-Hook-Rear leg kick-Front leg kick
Jab-Rear Leg kick-Hook-Rear leg kick
Jab-Rear leg kick-Hook-Front leg kick
Jab-Rear leg kick- Rear leg kick-Hook
Jab-Rear Straight-Front leg kick-Rear leg kick
Jab-Rear Straight-Rear leg kick-Rear leg kick
Jab-Rear Straight-Front leg kick-Front leg kick
and so on.
We don't use the numbers for our strikes except for beginners. We use code names for the combinations.


----------



## marques

The logic is distracting and/or confusing your opponent, and opening his guard.

If you want to kick the body, you need to make him rise his arms and you need to nullify his vision. So, any punch to the face would help for body and low kicks. Mix low and high, left and right, short and long distance...

But, if you are just starting don’t worry about repeating single kicks, as long as you kick properly. One small step at a time. I think is good practice to learn each bit separately before starting mixing them.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

You can use

1. right low roundhouse kick (or foot sweep) to set up a right waist level roundhouse kick.
2. left low roundhouse kick (or foot sweep) to set up a right waist level roundhouse kick.
3. right knee kick to set up a left waist level roundhouse kick.
4. right high hook kick to set up a right waist level roundhouse kick.
5. ...

I like to use kick to set up punch or another kick. I don't use punch to set up kick.

kicking range -> punching range -> clinching range


----------

